# A whike back



## Shawn Paul (Jul 31, 2022)

well the Basket case light/weight I got off this list got blasted and primed friday.The bike brand/builder was I.D. by an on-line friend from London,as a James Fothergill.But it took a year to see another fothergill on ebay(most likely the only one ever offered)My frame was in the process of being painted when I got it---kinda---really bad type of paint job that had just gone on the fork and the frame was sanded in parts so as to remove all decals etc.(but at least he wrote down the name(mis-spelled) and put it on a card stuck in the seat tube.So it gets the top coat early this week!And after contacting the ebay Fothergill seller he was nice to send me jpg.s of the badge.The re-pop decals went to the printer also friday.Takes a while!


----------



## juvela (Jul 31, 2022)

-----

@dnc1


-----


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 1, 2022)

There is a 1953 catalogue available from this Liverpool builder of very high quality frames.
Can we see some photos of the wonderful lugwork on the frame? 
Or possibly not, if it's one of the super rare lugless frames.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 1, 2022)

Shawn Paul said:


> well the Basket case light/weight I got off this list got blasted and primed friday.The bike brand/builder was I.D. by an on-line friend from London,as a James Fothergill.But it took a year to see another fothergill on ebay(most likely the only one ever offered)My frame was in the process of being painted when I got it---kinda---really bad type of paint job that had just gone on the fork and the frame was sanded in parts so as to remove all decals etc.(but at least he wrote down the name(mis-spelled) and put it on a card stuck in the seat tube.So it gets the top coat early this week!And after contacting the ebay Fothergill seller he was nice to send me jpg.s of the badge.The re-pop decals went to the printer also friday.Takes a while!



Lets see some pictures please!  Sounds very interesting.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 1, 2022)

There's this on Classic Lightweights to tide us over


			Fothergill, James


----------

